# Tall Ships at Greenock 9-12 July



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Thinking of taking grandson to this does anyone know if there are any facilities for motorhomes at the event. Trying to find somewhere to overnight but there doesn't seem to be anywhere in reasonable driving distance.


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Have you looked on the website, there was a big temporary site for last years in Hartlepool.


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

No mention on web site of temporary site - in fact you can't park in the town but have to use a park 7 ride system. To be fair not a great deal of space for them to set up a temporary site. Think we'll just wild camp, know a place a couple of miles outside the town could be feasible. Thanks anyway.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

I work in the area and still have my caravan sited here:-

http://www.pannellfarm.co.uk/accommodation.htm

Its quiet, though 11 miles from the Tall Ships venue, I'm led to believe there are good public transport links to Greenock within walking distance but can't say I've used them.

Best of luck

Stewart


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks for hints - we may be able to park at Inverkip sailing club (cousin has his boat there) failing that think it will be the Loch Thom area and park & ride at IBM during the day.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

We did the Semaine du Golfe last month.

How is this for a traffic jam?


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Links attached for the official website and the transport map

http://www.tallshipsracesgreenock.com/

http://www.tallshipsracesgreenock.com/files/Tallships_2011_transport_map.pdf

Its starting to get quite busy up here with contractors rushing about trying to get the venue ready.

To reiterate what,s already been said don't turn up and expect to be able to park THERE IS NO PARKING IN THE IMMEDIATE AREA.

Very limited temporary parking has been cobbled together. I'm told the park and ride will be £15.00 but check the site for details.

The venue is a strange choice due to access restrictions, parking, transport and lack of amenities in immediate area should weather turn iffy.

Anyone requiring further info just ask.


----------

